# pete



## petetv (May 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,
petetv


----------



## loubylou (May 16, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Hi and Welcome to wilding


----------



## wildman (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the club do enjoy exploring the site.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 16, 2008)

hi and welcome to a great site and a great set of people


----------



## sammclouis (May 16, 2008)

hi & welcome to wildcamping,hope you enjoy!!!...sammx


----------



## sundown (May 16, 2008)

hi petetv 
I see your a man of few words  
me too  
welcome mate!


----------

